# Horus Heresy - Coming this way!



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Bearing in mind all the books and forgeworld going bananas of late over heresy and pre-heresy armour this shouldn't be too much of a shock but according to Harry....



> There are three Heresy books coming .... the first one later this year.
> ...and yes you are quite right there are some big and exciting things coming with them.


Not that surprising but it could certainly be interesting,
now where the frell is some shiny new blood bowl?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

We talking books as in Black Library stuff, or books as in IA and the like? 

Either way... Awesome!

Edit: I'm also wondering about Blood Bowl myself. lol.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> We talking books as in Black Library stuff, or books as in IA and the like?
> 
> Either way... Awesome!
> 
> Edit: I'm also wondering about Blood Bowl myself. lol.


IA style books by the sound of it,

I knew there was something coming purely because of the amount of models FW have been churning out


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Guessed that myself. lol. Just hope theres more MKIII armor stuff, as thats my favourite set.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Please dont do primarchs, please please please. Just dont.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Flying Rhino's? Custodes? ooooo! I hope so!

But as Vaz says; No Primarchs!

Alice


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Primarchs would be awesome, as long as they look like the guys on the front of the BL books. those renditions are pretty good. 

And you just know everyone will buy one of each, so there's at least 19 minis they've sold straight away (well, technically, Alpharius and Omegon will look exactly the same...).


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I could see forgeworld doing Custodes at some point,
all the rumours and squabbles about jetbikes could be returning though:shok:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

To be honest i'd just be happy with some Heresy Era IA books.

Alice


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd love to get myself something like the PreHeresy villains - Abaddon, Lucius, Typhon, Ahriman, and Kharn.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Vaz said:


> I'd love to get myself something like the PreHeresy villains - Abaddon, Lucius, Typhon, Ahriman, and Kharn.


GW already do minis for all of them...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome, as long as they dont make Primarchs...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Pre-heresy Eldrad.

Younger and about to get really pissed off.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhh! Can't wait! but what do I do now, just stick to buying the Forgeworld models for my Alpha Legion army until what ever it is comes?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Touché FW. Seeing the latest releases I have high hopes that there will be lots of miniatures coming I won't be able to resist to purchase unless they have an unrealistically high price tag.

All I have to say now is: "And now we play the waiting game."

(Which will hopefully mean I might actually complete some of the backlog I keep bringing up every time I have a chance to do so even though I put myself in this position)


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I am very much not a marine lover, but given the chance even I would consider a small pre-heresy force


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> GW already do minis for all of them...


Pre heresy?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just thought, maybe this is what really is happening in relation to the the Codex Legions people thought chaos would have?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I just thought, maybe this is what really is happening in relation to the the Codex Legions people thought chaos would have?


Hopefully we get both. They would tie in with each other nicely, like a before-and-after kinda thing.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Its a possiblilty, cross contamination of the rumours through various means.

Alice


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And there goes my future wallet... sounds badass, though, even though there is nothing of substance yet haha


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd really like them to do primarch minis, if it means they look just like the art then I'm all for it!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They'd have to do something impressive to make Alpharius and Omegon look Impressive


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im all for primarchs model just make em with out rules and collectors items


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Where was this announcement found btw? Is there any other info out there on it?


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

@ Vaz, I can't read the bottom line on the panties in your avatar. Can you tell me what it says? Thanks.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

How about some of these i dug up:

From This Original Thread


The Insider said:


> I can be more specific ....
> There are three Heresy books coming .... the first one later this year.
> ...and yes you are quite right there are some big and exciting things coming with them.
> 
> There is another AI book coming before this lot however.





Pacific said:


> .. A little bird has told me that there are some of the 'big guys' planned for these books also


-------------------------------------------

Same as above but from Dakka - Some one called Harry (I have seen him mentioned somewhere before):

From This Original Thread



> Seems FW has overcome their reluctance to do Horus Heresy and Aeronautica Imperialis books. Harry confirmed both of them coming, actually 3 HH and one AI book:
> 
> Harry wrote:Well if you and thedarkgeneral are right there is a lot of interesting stuff in the months ahead for 40K with what's coming from Forge World in the not to distant.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------

From This Original Thread



Simon Egan said:


> i'll be honest, i'm not tring to cover things up, there is no pre-heresy or Horus Heresy book or release scheduled yet. We're slowly adding bits from the old stuff, the heresy stuff, but there's nothing planned yet. But yeah, we're talking about it, i mean, everyone in the studio would loooove to work on a Horus Heresy book or material, but we've got too much to do, too many projects running at the time to do it. But once all that is done, well, there could be something, but you know it's all.... so much packed, i'm doing Minotaurs bits and accessories for tanks, but it's in between stuff, so yeah, a complete HH thing, that would need much more time





Some One at GDUK said:


> Having had a chat to a few FW designers and gone to a couple of design seminars, I asked many questions, and the following is what I remember:
> 
> GW are ok with the FW team doing a proper Pre-Heresy set of books, and apparently the more positive feedback given about the current armours and dreadnoughts, the more likely this would come out sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...



Take what you will from it, but i quite like the way it all sounds.

Alice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ummm Minotaurs will never sell as much as Heresy stuff will, I don't know why they haven't dropped the current produts and decided to go with Heresy stuff, it would outsell everything GW and Forgeworld will sell by a long way.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Heresy Armys? Proper full IA Codexs? Armour Rules? Well I was going to get a marauder. Not any more. Touche Forgeworld. Touche.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Just found this whilst hunting through Google:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/horus-heresy


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I want primarch rules. People have been making them for years, but so far only angron has ever gotten an official set, lets see some, but make them apoc only

I'd like just to see whether legions will get individual army lists or whether they will be just be a couple of special rules and units thrown in? I hope they don't do different rules for different armour pattern and different boltguns though

This may encourage me to really paint my emperors children...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Codex Todd said:


> Just found this whilst hunting through Google:
> 
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/horus-heresy



I noticed that too but took it for a hoax or some such. Unless they got VERY sloppy something like that would not be so easy to find as a simple Google search

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Me gusta. Just no primarchs - uber-killy versions of current characters would be nice though, e.g. Kharn and Abby. Plus those already featured in the novels like Tarvitz, Torgaddon etc etc.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> I noticed that too but took it for a hoax or some such. Unless they got VERY sloppy something like that would not be so easy to find as a simple Google search
> 
> Alice


I did think that, but all the product links work. A lot of effort for just a hoax (could be wrong I know next to nothing about web design) So could be real, its not the first time I've come across pages like this for FW using a simple Google search


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Primarchs should only really turn up if they have their own individual games like Warhammer 30k. While I was researching my Alpha legion I saw a 1k campaign based on crusade which had primarchs in it, they weren't "epic" but they had some special abilities and such to mark them out.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Codex Todd said:


> I did think that, but all the product links work. A lot of effort for just a hoax (could be wrong I know next to nothing about web design) So could be real, its not the first time I've come across pages like this for FW using a simple Google search


It isn't hard at all but i don't see the point in linking to the actual site for no reason. It may just be an attempt to create rumours where none exists.

I may take this up with FW themselves and see what happens. I'll keep you posted 

Alice


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

I would prefer an HH movie please and thank you.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Primarchs will defo be in - every fan boy and his dog will buy 6!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Pursuant to my earlier post about the Heresy FW site. I Facespaced FW using my brothers account. Mentioning it. It was up for no more than twenty minutes before it got taken off. The site however is still there... For now.

FW are not amused :laugh: XD

We're on the right track Boys and Girls!

Alice


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

SGMAlice said:


> I noticed that too but took it for a hoax or some such. Unless they got VERY sloppy something like that would not be so easy to find as a simple Google search
> 
> Alice


To be a hoax it would have to be somewhere other than www.forgeworld.co.uk

Unless of course there's some A record spoofing I don't know about....


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Codex Todd said:


> Just found this whilst hunting through Google:
> 
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/horus-heresy


I like how they have a quote from SFX before the product is even launched or officially announced...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

personally i think GW and FW have had there hands forced on this project, the number of smaller outfits who have been dipping there toes into GWs IP swimming pool has started to get stupid and some of those have taken GWs towel off the lounger, It has always made sense for GW to explore the heresy in game and model terms after the success of the cash cow BL series of books, but like everything GW like to do it at snail pace and when it suits them, but im glad they have decided to step up to the plate and put yet another nail in the coffins of the IP thieves, after all if they want steal your ideas and fill the gaps in the range, best thing to do is fill those gaps with a better official product.
I have had the pleasure of having my peepers look at the new Tartaros termies and the mk4 assault marines and the minotaur characters and i have to say they are stunning, If i were doing a marine army i wouldnt touch the plastic terminator squad after seeing these, i havent had the pleasure of seeing a contemptor in the flesh but again from the pictures online i would happily field those as standard dreads as i hate the box on stumps dread design.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I have had the pleasure of having my peepers look at the new Tartaros termies and the mk4 assault marines and the minotaur characters and i have to say they are stunning, If i were doing a marine army i wouldnt touch the plastic terminator squad after seeing these, i havent had the pleasure of seeing a contemptor in the flesh but again from the pictures online i would happily field those as standard dreads as i hate the box on stumps dread design.


My mkiv assault marines turned up last night and they are very, very high quality, I already have a contemptor and I am extremely happy with it, apart from a minor cock up (I received 2 assault cannons instead of auto cannons:dunno


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So do you think each legion will have their own list and special rules?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> I have had the pleasure of having my peepers look at the new Tartaros termies and the mk4 assault marines and the minotaur characters and i have to say they are stunning, If i were doing a marine army i wouldnt touch the plastic terminator squad after seeing these, i havent had the pleasure of seeing a contemptor in the flesh but again from the pictures online i would happily field those as standard dreads as i hate the box on stumps dread design.


from first hand experience i can say that the contemptor is awesome. The Tartaros termies on the other hand... there's a lot of detail that the casting process just doesn't seem capable of reproducing. I couldn't use one storm bolter in the set and the shoulder pads all had holes in them... So, they do look good, but it took a lot of work to get them up to the standard of the publicity pics...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Think it's worth holding off from buying the Tartaros termies in case they make the "traditional" looking pre heresy ones?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Ugh! Shoot me now. Thats what i get for skim reading... Sorry Reverend 

Sounds like those Tartaros TDA's should have gone back to FW. They would have replaced them and most likely allowed you to keep the originals.

Alice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> from first hand experience i can say that the contemptor is awesome. The Tartaros termies on the other hand... there's a lot of detail that the casting process just doesn't seem capable of reproducing. I couldn't use one storm bolter in the set and the shoulder pads all had holes in them... So, they do look good, but it took a lot of work to get them up to the standard of the publicity pics...


The ones i have just had were all mint,they were very obviously the first out of a new mold the mkfour assault marines were the same. since fw started the vacum molding the number of faults has been much lower, they dabbled with fine cast for a while but seem to have dropped it as a medium was your lot fine cast resin by chance ?


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmm, just tried that link and its not working now  I think we're on to something hugely epic here guys and girls!! 
Alice think your FB message has made them notice their mistake!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Getting chills just thinking of playing a proper game of Crusade/Heresy Era


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Codex Todd said:


> Hmm, just tried that link and its not working now  I think we're on to something hugely epic here guys and girls!!
> Alice think your FB message has made them notice their mistake!!


WooT! My Work Here Is Done! :laugh:

I didn't think it would stay up for long. Major Boo Boo they did indeed.

Alice


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

And also, just been through all of FW FB posts and all question regarding the HH have been removed! Was 2 or 3 last night


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

There goes my $$$.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Theres nothing wrong Primarchs having rules as long as they are sufficiently high point costs so they are only used in large theme games, like they should be.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I wouldn't mind having the primarchs as models. I don't have enough points to play the really large scale games, so I don't care about the stats that come with them. I just want the models themselves.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

question is are they going to go balls deep with the project or are they just gonna give us the tip? I mean do we want all legions and maybe imperial army and mechanicus etc the full spectrum or just some little token nugget models to satisfy us in the short term?


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> question is are they going to go balls deep with the project or are they just gonna give us the tip? I mean do we want all legions and maybe imperial army and mechanicus etc the full spectrum or just some little token nugget models to satisfy us in the short term?


I want balls deep. But i'll be happy with a small token to start with  Hopefully more will be revealed at GD uk, and as its my first i'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I really don't know what to do about this. 

Part of me really wants to be happy especially since I love the heresy books. However something like this could easily make or break Forge World as a company. Make it terribly and the gaming community will never forget it but make it too good and it is all that Forge World will be synonymous for. In short its really hard to balance.

As for Primarchs. In my opinion I would love models for them all. However NO RULES. The Primarchs are never meant for games of 40K and if rumours are true from what I have heard GW is trying to steer off the big battles idea they were promoting with apocalypse. Yeah defo no rules but I could easily see them being beautiful models to paint. Then again seeing a Primarch win Golden Daemon every year would not exactly be original.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

Stephen_Newman said:


> ...However NO RULES. The Primarchs are never meant for games of 40K and if rumours are true from what I have heard GW is trying to steer off the big battles idea they were promoting with apocalypse...


Second point first - what rumours are this about GW trying to steer off big battles? I've seen some rumours that would give infantry a boost compared to vehicles, but nothing that would affect the size of game. Please explain what I have missed. 

There doesn't seem to me to be much conceptual difference between producing rules for, say, Sanguinius and Boromir, or Aragorn and Guilliman, or even, The Emperor and Sauron! In fact, I'd go as far as to say that there would be little point in Warhammer 30K if they didn't produce rules for the Primarchs.

In my opinion it creates the possibility of a ruleset that is quite different to 40K, perhaps taking some of the heroic abilities elements from the Lord of the Rings strategy battle game.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

oh i can so totally see this coming:

8000p toruney
Guys bring in their armies everyone thinks theyll have a great time until some noob turns up with 8 guillimans (mattward)


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

TechPr1est said:


> oh i can so totally see this coming:
> 
> 8000p toruney
> Guys bring in their armies everyone thinks theyll have a great time until some noob turns up with 8 guillimans (mattward)


I doubt that would ever happen.

IF(Big, massive, humongous, IF) they ever produced the Models and Rules then they would be 0-1 Unit size.

Alice

Edit: If you want to be super picky about it; there are already some rules for them, done by a well established 40k gaming community project. Google The Tempus Fugitives.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

it was a joke

dam i hate it when no one can tell your being sarcastic online


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

i know you were, i simply stated the most likely course of action to deter these sorts of things.

Also, check my post edit 

Alice


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

What you actually said:


TechPr1est said:


> oh i can so totally see this coming:
> 
> 8000p toruney
> Guys bring in their armies everyone thinks theyll have a great time until some noob turns up with 8 guillimans (mattward)


What I read:


TechPr1est said:


> Blah blah it's cool to hate mat ward blah. Needlessly generate nerdrage by talking about ward blah



But on a more relevant note, this would actually tempt me into finally making the Pre-Heresy World eaters that i have been contemplating. Provided i get to field Kharn and his 8th company.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

They'll have to do Primarchs.... who would lead the legions? Currently we have minis for chapter masters for specific chapters (in fact ALL space marine codexes have rules for their chapter masters). The equivilent in Warhammer 30k would be the Primarchs...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Or their second in commands?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Or their second in commands?


But there's no one second in command. There's a lot of charactors I'll grant you (and please let them do a mini for all of them) but I can't see them doing Heresy without having the Primarch minis... When other companies are trying to do their own versions its the number one way of pretecting their ID and and wiping out the competition.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I really don't know much about pre-heresy but I see it all the rage here. What I've seen is a SM is a SM. The only thing thats really changed is the appearance of the armor and vehicles. So I'm not sure what the point of a pre-heresy codex would be without Primarchs. I have no problem with them having rules and I'd love to see the models. If I don't like the rules for the emperor then I won't play someone who wants to field him. If its from forgeworld then its up to your opponent. And I do not play against stuff I don't want to (GW or FW).

I think that all of the legions would be the same as well, maybe a new troop type for some but I don't know how much difference there is between the chapters then. Hell, I'm not sure it would look much different then the SM Codex we have now.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Flying Rhino's? Custodes? ooooo! I hope so!
> 
> But as Vaz says; No Primarchs!
> 
> Alice



I say Bring on the Primarchs!!!!

But god no flying rhino's! Fast is bad enough...... :headbutt:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Despite vowing not to buy any minis until I've cleared a little backlog (with Zombicide and Sedition Wars ordered through Kickstarter I've got about 200+ minis coming in the next 6 months or so, plus the obvious High Elf, SW and Deffskullz armies, and stand alone games (Space Hulk, Dreadfleet, Bloodbowl)), I would sack off all house savings to pick up the primarch minis.

Just don't mention it to the wife...

Also, the Leman Russ one has got to be better than the original one right? :laugh:


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=3300070-gws

Haven't seen this linked anywhere else, though saying that I'm quite tired and I've probably missed it out. But looks like the Horus Heresy book 1 will be out in Autumn


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

It only went up about 40 mins ago, so not surprising no-one spotted it yet. lol. They've been screwing the dates up on the blog all week.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Just got the Video in the FW newsletter.

Imperial Armor: The Horus Heresy - Book 1

....


*Does a little dance while singing the Doom Song* :yahoo:

Alice


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I just went from 6 to midnight.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not a lot but more confirmation


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I just came in my pants.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> I just came in my pants.


I came in your pants too. ERMAHGERD! HURRUS HURRESY!


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

:shok: ...........


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Glokkss said:


> :shok: ...........


I think he came in pants like me and mcmuffin....:laugh:


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

oh em gee

I just want an Emperor of Mankind one model army or rules for Sigismund, Emperor's Champion


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

FOR SANGUINIUS AND THE EMPEROR BROTHERS! (Aw ya heresy books guys, lets hope for primarchs! DEATH TO TRAITORS, DEATH TO THE HERETIC!)


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Children of the Emperor, Death to his foes! 

Do we think this will be a standard 40k expansion set or will it have unique rules so that its stand alone? Will we be able to use legions in a standard game?

other than some special rules and characters are we just having standard marines? 

Going to be exciting


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

... :shok:

Hell yes! Lupercal! Lupercal!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Doelago said:


> ... :shok:
> 
> Hell yes! Lupercal! Lupercal!


You aren't let near any animal's....:laugh:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Erm, so the money I would have spent on a 40k starter set will now be diverted to this bad boy!!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Erm, so the money I would have spent on a 40k starter set will now be diverted to this bad boy!!


Ya but i can't see this book having any allies for its army's due to them existing 10,000 years before the allie chart


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Think the fists will get the shields thats on the front of the Crimson Fist ebook?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?348153-Gamesday-Forgeworld-Seminar

"During the presentation it was hinted that primarch models and rules would be included. The first book to be released Fall 2012"

"Not a lot of details given. Each book though will focus on different forces. That way all the parties involved will get a chance in the light."

"It must also be stated that Alan was adamant that these are a seperate series to Imperial Armor. He also stated that every major race will have their time to shine in the Imperial Armor series of books. Necrons are up next to the stage where they will be taking on the Death Korps of Krieg and the Minotaurs chapter. "

So several books and Primarch minis...whoop!!:grin:


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Very, very interesting.......


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> "Not a lot of details given. Each book though will focus on different forces. That way all the parties involved will get a chance in the light."


I really hope that doesn't mean 18 books...

separate from IA? does this mean stand-alone game? or something else

If I wasn't constantly checking for info on new chaos, I have to check for info on this as well!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They'll probably put two or three loyalists and 2 or 3 traitors in the same book.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Primarchs.... Well, i really do hope they give them a stringent set of rules.

And by Stringent i mean: 'We WILL come to your house and hang, draw and quarter, any and all house pets you have if you even think of using the Primarchs outside of this Expansion'

Alice


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Maybe they'll split it up in to major battles so that all legions are covered, so you could have Calth (Ultra Marines, Word Bearers), Prospero (Space Wolves, Thousand Sons), Istavan (almost everyone), Seige of Terra (everyone else), that battle between the DA and Nightlords. That should cover everyone nicely.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If someone gets a Primarch slain they should hang their head in shame.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Funny enough that I started thinking, that was you could have the legions at the start, eg istavaan, as the become corrupted, and then as CSMs by Terra

Hopefully there will also be admech stuff covered like skittarii and knights, possible even a supplement on the battle for Mars


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

im realy looking foward to this , and after the FW teaser trailer saying the book 1 in autume 2012 so this will be intresting.

trailer here 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxvPhsfqkfc&feature=youtu.be

in case someones not seen it


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Words cannot describe my excitement at this news, and with an Autumn release, will it be available at Games Day UK?? Fingers crossed it is


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

bit more info:
http://apocalypse40k.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/horus-heresy-books-coming-from.html

Think I've seen these rumours before though:

"That is right! The rumor mills are buzzing after the latest discussions over on Warseer. Looks like Forgeworld will be picking up the mantle of battles in the year 30,000, which is exactly as it should be, since they would naturally be making all the models for these books. GW proper is too busy with the main line to add another 40K game (which is actually a 30K game).

From Dean:

A little birdy in the FW production line has said that they had a meeting and that there would be 2-3 waves of (big exciting things) that would happen towards the end of the year in spite of the Hobbit release. Of course they didnt tell the workers what they were...

From Harry:

There are three Heresy books coming .... the first one later this year.
...and yes you are quite right there are some big and exciting things coming with them.

There is another AI book coming before this lot however.


This is all backed up by another rumor on BoLS by SunTzu:

Horus Heresy book, first in a series, based around Isstvan III. To be announced at Games Day (...though not sure whether that's UK or USA)."


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes!! I always wanted a White Scars legion army. However the cost of such an army means it would have to be built very slowly. Also I am not sure about getting the Khan if they do release him since I am not comfortable with doing the model justice with a paint job.


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

So to clarify then. This is Warhammer 30k? Brand new rules? Or just set back in the past with a few different models with their own unique rules. Im guessing Forgeworld won't be making a completely new game and that they'll just use the rules from the core 40k book to play the game?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If it's like the current Imperial Armour Books it'll use existing 40k rules.


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

SO your telling me, my savings that have been specifically for the new tau and tons of FW battlesuits, will now have to go towards this!? :wild:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Guess so

I already started my HH army, have two units and a HQ atm. Those Imperial Armour books are quite expensive :/


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

im gonna wait till the books out to decide what army im gonna collect for pre heresy and depending on what sculpts get released i might really like a model and base a army around it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Could we have a 30k section for the forums? 

Anyway I was wondering, if you could choose one model for each legion apart from the Primarch(s) who would it be. Only one model mind you


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

This is brilliant. Coincides perfectly with a sudden urge to collect Pre-Heresy Death Guard; now my thin white line will have a Primarch to lead them!

And the great thing is, I was wondering what sort of character to use with my planned force. Now the choice is much easier. Of course, Mortarion will have a few Captain underlings as I collect, but until then he'll just have to lead by himself like he did on Barbarus.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Calas Typhon is one of the most known Death Guard figures, along with Nathaniel Garro.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Calas Typhon is one of the most known Death Guard figures, along with Nathaniel Garro.


Ah, but I wanted to field a Company other than Typhon's. Typhon (later Typhus) is the entire reason the Legion turned to Nurgle; I want to field a Company which isn't captained by a Chaos worshipper, but just a Captain who believes in his Primarch and Horus. After all, many of the Legions were fighting for a better Mankind; Chaos only came later.

For the Death Guard it's quite tragic; Typhon convinces Mortarion that they can safely navigate the Warp without Navigators (a bit stupid Mortarion, the clue's in the name "Navigator"). Typhon lets the fleet move along a bit, then cuts them adrift and waits for the Destroyer Plague to wrack the Legion until Mortarion gives in to Nurgle. 

Garro, on the other hand, is *too* Loyalist. I want somebody who will side with Horus, but not a crazed Chaos-worshipper from the word "go".


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Edit: ah ok..hmm let me think

Maybe Ignatius Grulgor?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I've already got a shed load of heresy era stuff in my Space Wolves army, that mark 5 armour was too irresistable , so that'll be the army I carry on collecting.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Edit: ah ok..hmm let me think
> 
> Maybe Ignatius Grulgor?


The guy that failed so utterly that it actually damaged the entire Heresy...? Perhaps not him. He's got a first name that alludes to the Latin word for "coward" and his second name makes him sound fat and lazy. :laugh:

I'll create my own Captain happily enough, my real problem was which model to use, not the fluff behind him.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Although will they finish the story book series before they finsh the FW hersey books. If the last FW book covers the assault on Terra and the softbacks haven't got that far (although they should by then but you know GW for milking a product ) customers won't pick up the other. They will probably drop at the same time so everyone will be in a mad frenzy to BUYBUYBUY.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

But everyone know's what happens anyway... and if you read Collected Vissions you have a pretty detailed description of how it's all fought out, so releasing one will not spoil the other.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The books have never _really_ been about what happened during the heresy in as much as how the big events went. I've always thought of them as character novels following how these events effect individuals. 

It'll be easy enough for both to do the terra siege anyway. The FW books with do more of a broad account where the novel will be though the eyes of someone "on the ground" as it were.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nobody cares about the text in the books , we just want the fething minis !!!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i figure if its a 3 book set they will go somthing like this....

Book 1)Legions of Horus Book 2)Legions of the Emperor 3) Allies (Addmech, Dark Mech,Imp Army,Demons?)


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pre-Heresy Space Wolves. Man, this shit is going to be A-F#ckin'-Expensive!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Shut Up And Take My Money!!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this book. Yet I am not looking forward to all the rage that will come when people see the rules and rage about how their primarch is to weak or isn't done right.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm assuming you all saw the BoLs update on the rumours:

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2012/07/40k-news-horus-heresy-forgeworld-details.html

First up some basics:


1) This is an ongoing series set in the Horus Heresy. There is no set number of books.

2) The series will use 6th Edition, but that is all. No other books are needed besides the Forgeworld books and the core rulebook. That tells me look for all new codices, and a complete divergent set of armylists from the 40th Millennium lists we all use now.

3) Legions will be represented - and "other forces."

4) Primarchs models and rules are coming.

and

Each book will focus on a specific thread of the campaign toward terra, culminating in a final book which will be the battle for terra itself. 

There will be new rules for the Legion standard, and will not use "Legion Tactics" (ala Chapter Tactics) variation based on special character, but will instead be edited in some way based on simply nominating the Legion you're using.

Books will contain expanded fluff for the 2-3 Legions contained within and campaign rules for playing out a particular series of battles with "benchmark" missions that are historic. 

I guess we don't know how true any of this is just yet but it certainly doesn't sound off the wall and is enough to get me excited just at the thought of having Leman Russ lead my legion in to battle


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah if the rumors are true and they will be releasing Primarchs and rules for them im super excited , i know there alot of people out there who dont want fw to give them rules but i think it will be really good and you can imagine how awarsome the sculpts will be


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Not a fan for rules for Primarchs to be honest.

We see in the novels how it takes over a dozen of the best Captains from the Emperors Children to knock out Fulgrim and how others like Magnus the Red are able to tear down Phantom Titans with their mind.

I just doubt that FW will get the rules right and even if they did they are going to be HUGE amounts of points to field one or they will not feel right in my mind.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im of the same mind, i dont think primarchs have a place on the board, plus we are all forgetting one tiny iccle little detail, The big E was walking around in the 30000's ......im just gonna let that one slide into your mind for a second.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The big e was before he abandoned the crusade in the quest for godhood.....


I thought having one pre-heresy force was going to be enough, but depending on the models and rules I may start some pre-heresy sons as well. I think primarch should have a place, in the same vein that theres greater deamons, avatars the swarmlord etc. they won't be as crazy as they are in the fluff but im ok with that


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Barnster said:


> The big e was before he abandoned the crusade in the quest for godhood.....


pretty sure he dusted off his armour at some point in the Heresy.....cant put my finger on when......memory is a little sketchy but im sure he pops in and say "ave it" and some guy wearing a big eye on his chest goes "aww shite" after some dude with wings has tripped over his laces or something.:so_happy:

i think i should apply to FW for a writers job on this heresy project.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They've already produced rules for a Primarch.

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m2110495_The_Battle_for_Armageddon

500points for a Daemon Primarch. And yet Magnus even before he became a traitor used his Psychic Powers to down multiple titans.

Edit - as long as you replace Talima Fucks I have no complaint with that.

"Dieing race invades snow world with bazillion million troops and throws them into a meat grinder to steal something the Imperium wasn't even guarding."

"Worst thing that happens is... a single platoon of guardsmen were annihilated when a Phantom Titan turned its guns on an abandoned minecart".

Eyes bled to read that. Shame, really, considering the Crassus/Praetor are fucking awesome and had such a minor part to play.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm, those rumors are interesting. 

As a Salamander player, I know their road ends at the Isstvaan Massacre. I'm going to assume that one book will cover that (along with the other loyalists, Raven Guard and Iron Hands).

I'm hoping that the new tactics will allow for Legion specific units (I remember reading somewhere that the Salamanders could field flamer squads).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep - Promethean Son.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The lion should bring a whole new level to the phrase, "strategic genius". FUCK THE TRAITORS. GO TEAM JONSON.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

At least until he goes all "my precious" and "nasty fat hobbitses"


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I know people have been going on about how it's just gonna be marine-porn, but there were quite a few other races mentioned in the HH series so far. They could release some big scary spider people to munch on Blood Angels and Emperor's Children... 

What about the Cabal? 

I yeah, if they did decide to release a Big E mini, he needs to be, like, 6000pts with super psychic powers :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think i might go over to warseer and start a rumour that the Big E will be getting a model in the first wave and see how long it takes to take hold


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

At least this gives me a reason to fish out my old 1st ed minis, ok blood angels didn't have mk6 armour straight away, think they had some by the end though. I'm only going to buy the book/books that cover my guys, will be buying more of the new sculpts and obviously my prime


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Hmm, those rumors are interesting.
> 
> As a Salamander player, I know their road ends at the Isstvaan Massacre. I'm going to assume that one book will cover that (along with the other loyalists, Raven Guard and Iron Hands).
> 
> I'm hoping that the new tactics will allow for Legion specific units (I remember reading somewhere that the Salamanders could field flamer squads).


The Raven Guard didn't get quite as badly mauled as the Salamanders and the Iron Hands. Plus they managed to regain some of their strength. They still fought against their traitorous brethren. As did the Iron Hands and Salamanders remnants. They all still played a part in the heresy. It was just very, very minor.

So I wouldn't say their road ended at Isstvan. Who knows? Perhaps a book will be released where small squads of Iron Hands, Salamanders, and/or Raven Guard all play a part in. I guess we shall have to wait and see.

Sad enough that the Challenge Games here closed so I'd only have one person to play against. Perhaps some good news though. I was looking on the GW shop finder last night. There is another game store open. Guess I'll have to scope it out soon. 
I'm still going to order a Corax model. Hell, i'll probably order a model for each primarch just for collection purposes.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> i think i might go over to warseer and start a rumour that the Big E will be getting a model in the first wave and see how long it takes to take hold


Do it :grin: My auntie's grandma's best mate knows someone who knows someone who works at the post office that delivers Forge World's mail and he said its happening... so it must be true.

Seriously though, I'd be surprised if it didn't.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> The Raven Guard didn't get quite as badly mauled as the Salamanders and the Iron Hands. Plus they managed to regain some of their strength. They still fought against their traitorous brethren. As did the Iron Hands and Salamanders remnants. They all still played a part in the heresy. It was just very, very minor.


The Iron Hands didn't suffer as badly as the Raven Guard, it was only their veteran companies at the dropsite massacre. There should be plenty of them left to take part in the Heresy, as we know from the Little Horus short story.

Agree with you about the Raven Guard; in fact we know they continue to fight from Deliverance Lost.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> The lion should bring a whole new level to the phrase, "strategic genius".


This calls for a strategy/ tactics off between Lion and Creed!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

In "The Lion" short story the Iron Hands where controlled by a council after the loss of Ferrus, and where fighting against Death Guard on a planet that was under the protection of the Dark Angels, although the Lion was unsure whether the Iron Hands where loyal or not.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd like to play as one of the alien/offshoot human factions that were wiped out, maybe the ones wielding lightning-shooting robots against the Legions?

Dammit... nevermind I've already gotten Tesla carbined immortals...

Maybe the Centaur-suit guys with the bolts that shear straight through ceramite?


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Barnster said:


> This calls for a strategy/ tactics off between Lion and Creed!





Words_of_Truth said:


> In "The Lion" short story the Iron Hands where controlled by a council after the loss of Ferrus, and where fighting against Death Guard on a planet that was under the protection of the Dark Angels, although the Lion was unsure whether the Iron Hands where loyal or not.


At least Creed can tell the difference between his enemies and his allies... :laugh:


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone else hoping that the primarchs that they do are post daemonhood?

I really don't care to have a non-daemon lorgar, mortarian, angron , fulgrim.

Those models really need to be daemonic


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

It would most definitely seem I wont be getting any new Tau.  Im gonna make meeself a CSM army! Pre-heresy! When it comes to the primarchs, I'm not entirely sure they can make them as many points as to what their described as in the lore. Many primarchs kill titans like its no ones business.... I just find it hard that they could justify that pointwise. Imagine? Primarch on one side vs 3 Titans! Like what duuu fuq? 

I'm not as read up on the lore as I should be which brings me to asking a few questions.. how much bigger are the primarchs to the regular space marine? Which era of armour did the space marine wear? FW made it yet? I would assume they'd be coming out with new Heresy armour anyways. 

I've done a Red Scorps army in full FW armour. That was a big enough dent in my wallet, now with a FW Pre-Heresy CSM army? Dammn I'm gonna go cry in a corner.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

They won't make Primarchs that strong. They will probably make them around the strength of White Dwarf rules of Daemon Prince Angron, which is around the level of greater daemons (maybe slightly stronger).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I cant wait to see what they are going to do, I really want to see Primarch minatures.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, pre-heresy/heresy era space wolves. I know where my free time will be going.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Glokkss said:


> It would most definitely seem I wont be getting any new Tau.  Im gonna make meeself a CSM army! Pre-heresy! When it comes to the primarchs, I'm not entirely sure they can make them as many points as to what their described as in the lore. Many primarchs kill titans like its no ones business.... I just find it hard that they could justify that pointwise. Imagine? Primarch on one side vs 3 Titans! Like what duuu fuq?
> 
> I'm not as read up on the lore as I should be which brings me to asking a few questions.. how much bigger are the primarchs to the regular space marine? Which era of armour did the space marine wear? FW made it yet? I would assume they'd be coming out with new Heresy armour anyways.
> 
> I've done a Red Scorps army in full FW armour. That was a big enough dent in my wallet, now with a FW Pre-Heresy CSM army? Dammn I'm gonna go cry in a corner.


The armour they'd wear is anything from MK II to MK VI.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Eleven said:


> Anyone else hoping that the primarchs that they do are post daemonhood?
> 
> I really don't care to have a non-daemon lorgar, mortarian, angron , fulgrim.
> 
> Those models really need to be daemonic


I will cry if I don't get my pre-daemon Mortarion. I'll post pics of a grown-man crying over a Daemon Mortarion mini just to prove it. Besides, if they're doing the Heresy (which culminates in the killing of *SPOILER* Horus) then the Primarchs aren't daemons yet. They become daemons *post*-Heresy, not mid or pre. You could use any old Daemon Prince model, with plenty of conversion, for a daemon primarch. But the pre-heresy models are just on a scale that isn't produced these days; much bigger than a marine but not daemon size.



Words_of_Truth said:


> The armour they'd wear is anything from MK II to MK VI.


Mk VI is most definitely associated with the Loyalists; Chaos stops at around Mk V. So a Loyalist Legion could get away with the Corvus pattern.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

My Pre heresy ECs are mainly decked out in red scorpion armour, its Mk IV after all. 

That said the legs are not, but I don't mind that, with a p-h bolter and other weapons they look the part 

But yes forgeworld produce all the marks needed at the moment, 5 man squads with no weapons are £21. Some legions have greater association with certain armour patterns so I picture ECs in IV, but their IA article has them in VI, (so some traitor legions had this mark) IW I picture in III, theres quite a lot of freedom though as the legions didn't just all change when a new armour set came about, I remember in a heresy book some refuse to"upgrade" from the III as it gave better protection in close combat 

The primarchs vary in height, Alpharius was barely taller than a marine, whereas Magnus could be a giant (that said he could change his height and stature at whim, whether this was a physical change or just a etheric distortion is unclear) most are about a head taller than a marine so what about 8 - 10 ft tall?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's possible some Legions that turned traitor had Corvus, since the MKVI was being tested in a various theatres of war before they where accepted with the first large quantity going to the Raven Guard.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Eleven said:


> Anyone else hoping that the primarchs that they do are post daemonhood?


No


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

mal310 said:


> Eleven said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else hoping that the primarchs that they do are post daemonhood?
> ...


I strongly doubt that. I have no real preference; however it is almost certain someone apart from Eleven wants Daemon Primarchs.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I strongly doubt that. I have no real preference; however it is almost certain someone apart from Eleven wants Daemon Primarchs.


Daemon Primarchs are for 40k, not 30k. It is possible they may do both as if they are doing books based on the main Heresy battles, then during the first (Isstvan III) the Primarchs were not daemons. During the battle of Terra at the end however, if memory serves me correctly, some were, I think! 

Personally I want pre daemon Primarchs.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

i was discusing this at gw today people seem to think they will do the primarks 
however the interesting thing is suposedly the primarchs will only be allowed in big games 3k minimum as a new sort of game system pre heresy or whatever any way thoughts


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

seermaster said:


> i was discusing this at gw today people seem to think they will do the primarks
> however the interesting thing is suposedly the primarchs will only be allowed in big games 3k minimum as a new sort of game system pre heresy or whatever any way thoughts


I imagine they'll cost something around 700pts each anyway so it wouldn't be impossible to reach 3k. :laugh:

Having said that, using Forge World models I'd need to win the lottery a few times to be able to afford a 2k Pre-Heresy army.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't see a point in demon primarchs. They'd just be very powerful demon princes.


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

Luckily I've been saving up for Tau for well, decades it would feel like. So I've got lots of change saved up. I may use it on a pre-heresy/Heresy army now though me thinks.  still contemplating.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

A "Fallen" Dark Angel Army may be pretty fun, although it would probably just look like a normal Dark Angel army


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I guess I am happy since FW came out with a categorical statement that there will be no primarchs in these books!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Where did they say that? I thought the reverse was true, they said there would be.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I guess I am happy since FW came out with a categorical statement that there will be no primarchs in these books!


Can you back that up at all? That's the first I've heard of that. Everything else has indicated that they will do Primarchs.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

mal310 said:


> Can you back that up at all? That's the first I've heard of that. Everything else has indicated that they will do Primarchs.


Yup Primarchs are in but Apocalypse only.

On a side note...

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD, SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRO...OoohHh....Part of the Emperors armor.....


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Did anyone else spot this over at Faeit212?:

http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/details-of-forgeworlds-horus-heresy.html

With the announcement of Forgeworld releasing a Book 1 of the Horus Heresy this fall, it was nice to get a glimpse at what is on the horizon. Multiple books are scheduled, as many as 8, with the first book featuring the Luna Wolves and Dark Angels and expected for an October Release.


Please remember that these are rumors.

via a Faeit 212 "must remain anonymous source"
I was talking to about it and they said that it would be several books not one (one said 6+ another said, "yeah, 8"), the first of which begins after "A Galaxy in Flames" in terms of Time-Line, so there will not be rules for the Legions before the heresy (i.e. Loyalist Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus, Death Guard, Emperor's Children).


Each book will focus on a specific thread of the campaign toward terra, culminating in a final book which will be the battle for terra itself.


Books will contain expanded fluff for the 2-3 Legions contained within and campaign rules for playing out a particular series of battles with "benchmark" missions that are historic. Think the Badab war campaign.


It is being worked on congruently with Imperial Armour and will not delay or impact the IA series.


There will be new rules for the Legion standard, and will not use "Legion Tactics" (ala Chapter Tactics) variation based on special character, but will instead be edited in some way based on simply nominating the Legion you're using.


The current forecast for models will be upgrade packages -- specifically shoulder pads for the various legions and special characters. These special characters will all be unique and new, and not those from the Black Library series. 


Primarchs will be featured and will have models, but are apocalypse only.


The first book is expected for October and will feature Luna Wolves and Dark Angels in terms of fluff and models, but no word on what campaign it will involve.

Firstly, DA and LW? I can't recall a significant campaign where they worked together, or against each other, it's not impossibe but I smell a rat...

Ap[art from that, 6 to 8 books sounds pretty cool. Expensive, but cool  and further confirmation that there will be Primarchs.

Rev


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm, well I think it could be because Horus was the first Primarch to be found and the Dark Angels where the first legion or have the longest mini series within Horus Heresy apart from Luna Wolves atm although that's just guessing.

I'm not going to paint any more of my Imperial Fists now. Now that I know they could potentially have upgrade packs I figure it's better if I leave them alone rather than ruining the painting in future. Think Imperial Fists maybe one of the latest legions to be included, what with them not coming into it properly until the siege.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I saw that and hoped it was wrong.. By the time of a galaxy in flames has passed ECs are pretty much as they are in 40k, same with iron warriors, word bearers etc

I can't see FW not doing something for great crusade era forces


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, they'll get my money...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I find it hard to imagine that Special Characters will not be from the BL books. The most special characters are in the Black Library novels, and if we are not using the First Captain/Chapter Master, Equerry, or Guard Commander (e.g Raldoron/Abaddon/Kharn/Marius Gage/Vespasian/Azkaellon/Typhon/Abaddon etc), then exactly who will we get? Captain of 2134890237528935th Company?

Edit; Concerning DA+LW, the two fought each other while attempting to secure massive siege guns following the outbreak of the Heresy.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh look, more marines.
:boredom:

Marines vs Marines Starter.
Marines vs Marines Expansions.
Next two codices are rumoured to be Marines.
Four rumoured Marine codices between now and end of next year.

Is GW even trying any more?

Wake me in a few years would you?:lazy2:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Kettu said:


> Oh look, more marines.
> :boredom:
> 
> Marines vs Marines Starter.
> ...


but whos gonna moan about the lack of sisters codex if your asleep?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahhh more marine whinging. How original.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I've heard rumours of a Primarch "Box Set" which has the Primarchs and the Emperor in. I've also heard rumours of Custode 'codex' Which I'd love. Cause, according to the fluff, although their full numbers remain unknown, three hundred Custodes guard the Emperor's chambers at all times. Also, back before the God-Emperor was interred into the Golden Throne, the Adeptus Custodes was known as the Legio Custodes (Custodes Legion), and numbered in Ten thousand golden warriors. It is strongly believed that this is their same number today. So, it means a fair chunk of, what are basically Battlefield Bodyguard Assassins, still exist, doing stuff. I'd love to see how, the glorious and our spiritual liege, Mat Ward, decides to make them. Can he possibly convolute a story about one of their number which is even greater than Draigo?

"In fact it was said that Constantine Valdor, Chief Custodian to the Emperor during the Horus Hersey, was the same size as the traitor Primarch Alpharius of the Alpha Legion."

Who is the Chief Custodian now? Valdor has not been mentioned in anything after HH. However, I would love to see a Amon Tauromachian model 


On a side note about the new books (which are rumoured) I swear I heard info that the IA books will be redone into compact books, so to speak. Instead of Vol 1, 2, 3, it'll be Vol 1-3 in one book. This is, apparently, not only to allow easier sales, easier storage and stuff, but also because the first three IA books need updating. So, it'd make sense to do it, but I can't find solid info  Anybody got anything or will I be blasted into the Eye of Terror for going even slightly OT?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aside from wondering exactly what bob has been saying down the pub , I cannot foresee a 20 model primarch pack, unless its a limited run. Why sell together when you can put a £30 price tag on a single model?

As for Valdor, many think he is one of the high lords, if not THE high lord, to replace the sigilite, or to represent the emperor himself.

The Minotaurs shadowy contracts with the High Lords and molocs black spear being rumoured to be a Custodian allows a potential line of contact. I personally cannot wait until the next IA book hopefully expands their badab background.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Aside from wondering exactly what bob has been saying down the pub , I cannot foresee a 20 model primarch pack, unless its a limited run. Why sell together when you can put a £30 price tag on a single model?
> 
> As for Valdor, many think he is one of the high lords, if not THE high lord, to replace the sigilite, or to represent the emperor himself.
> 
> The Minotaurs shadowy contracts with the High Lords and molocs black spear being rumoured to be a Custodian allows a potential line of contact. I personally cannot wait until the next IA book hopefully expands their badab background.


Because a £600 price tag on forgeworld doesn't look too out of place?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Video on it:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

nevynxxx said:


> Because a £600 price tag on forgeworld doesn't look too out of place?


For a Titan? No.

For 20 pieces of Ogre sized Resin? Yes.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Well after the FW newsletter just received all I can say is BAZINGA! There goes my wage packet for the month of September!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you think stuff will be out by the time of Gamesday?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Do you think stuff will be out by the time of Gamesday?


As per the teaser video just released; The first book will be launched at Gamesday UK this year.

Alice


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It already is. Contemptor, Heresy pattern armour sets, Deimos pattern Rhino etc? The only think missing is a Heresy Speeder, IIRC. And possibly autocannons.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I meant books etc.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wonder if we will se the return of imperial robots? plus there better be some knight titans too


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Seems sensible to expect them after the regard that many hold the Cybernetica in after the events detailed in TFH, and possibly Mech. I'm hoping personally for at least some Skitarii rules.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Vaz said:


> It already is. Contemptor, Heresy pattern armour sets, Deimos pattern Rhino etc? The only think missing is a Heresy Speeder, IIRC. And possibly autocannons.


and Jetbikes! 

I'm also expecting custodians and sisters though not in the early books, but they should be there for Prospero if its done and definitely Terra


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Barnster said:


> and Jetbikes!
> 
> I'm also expecting custodians and sisters though not in the early books, but they should be there for Prospero if its done and definitely Terra


a little birdy said we will see jet bikes in the first book.

which if the rumours about DA being in it are true it would make sense.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> a little birdy said we will see jet bikes in the first book.
> 
> which if the rumours about DA being in it are true it would make sense.


Its obvious from the new trailer that the first book is about Istvaan III so its unlikely to contain Dark Angels.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

mal310 said:


> Its obvious from the new trailer that the first book is about Isstvan III so its unlikely to contain Dark Angels.


It already been confirmed that the first book will contain Dark Angels and Sons of Horus. Look back at page 17 in TheReverend's post. The text is green, so you can't miss it.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> It already been confirmed that the first book will contain Dark Angels and Sons of Horus. Look back at page 17 in TheReverend's post. The text is green, so you can't miss it.


Confirmed how? 

Line three of the green text states "Please remember that these are rumours"

That whole post is pure conjecture based on no evidence at all. It states the first book will be about the Luna Wolves (really? not Sons of Horus!) and the Dark Angels.

In the trailer (actual evidence) there are Sons of Horus, Emperors Children, Death Guard and World Eaters. There are also Titans and lots of drop pods. 

I may be wrong of course and have to eats my words but if I were a betting man I know where my money would be.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why cant you both be right? read again.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Why cant you both be right? read again.


Yes, that's possible, but I think very unlikely on what I've seen and heard. 

There are no Dark Angels in that trailer and the whole thing points to Istvann III. That battle is the perfect place to start as that is the first battle in the War. It makes sense all over. 

Alan Bligh has already stated that there will be more than three books (its on video somewhere) so I don't see why they would shoehorn the Dark Angels into the first book. Look at its title as well. Screams Istvann III again. 

It seems more likely to me that the Dark Angels will be covered with the Nightlords later in the series. Again I may be wrong but I bet I'm not!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You mean they are advertising arguably the infamous moment in 40k history to sell the books? Well fuck me sideways and call me brenda.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Vaz said:


> You mean they are advertising arguably the infamous moment in 40k history to sell the books? Well fuck me sideways and call me brenda.


No thats not what I mean Brenda. I mean the first book will be about Istvaan III and will not have any Dark Angels in it. At all.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Well fuck me sideways and call me brenda.


Do I have to be taking a drag on a cheap cigarette in a seedy hotel room in Soho? Because I don't smoke....


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

mal310 said:


> Confirmed how?
> 
> Line three of the green text states "Please remember that these are rumours"
> 
> ...


So I misread it, no need to get snippy about it. Sons of Horus and the Luna Wolves are the same legion. Only thing different is the armor colors and the name. You can understand the mix up.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

If the book really is called The Betrayal and the video does show Sons of Horus, Emperors Children, Death Guard and World Eaters, it is likely to be Istvaan III... I'm just re-reading 'Galaxy in Flames' to get me in the mood


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> So I misread it, no need to get snippy about it. Sons of Horus and the Luna Wolves are the same legion. Only thing different is the armor colors and the name. You can understand the mix up.


Wasn't getting snippy mate, just pointing out that those were rumours, as with almost all the Forge World HH stuff. I apologise if it came across as such. Forge World have said very little of the series, except that it will cover more than three books, cover all factions, be an ongoing series, be based on 6th edition 40k, and have lots of models!


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> but whos gonna moan about the lack of sisters codex if your asleep?


I'm sure there are many other who can carry in my steed.

I had trouble sleeping so I got to thinking; Is this ALL the HH? Flying Tanks? Sisters of Silence? Adeptus Custodes? Iron Men?

Are the Iron Men from HH or earlier?

Or is this literally just Mahreens vs Mahreens vs Mahreens vs Mahreens vs ...

And if it is everything, how long before we get any non-water-soldiers?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Iron Men are from Old Night I think.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if FW didn't whack a limited edition "All Primarch" package. Then allow individual ones to be bought at whateverprice.

But seriously, if they did release the package, I don't see it having troubles selling.

I was hoping more for an announcement of IA being reworked and reprinted with updated rules and stuff. I don't wanna risk spending ~£300 on IA books only for them to be updated at some point.

Still, in order of "wish list" it's 1. Proper Sisters of Battle update, with models and a proper codex 2. Custodian Codex 3. Anything interesting


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2012/08/40k-rumors-angron-tidbits.html

Here's the bit on Angron: (via the ever dependable Harry)

He's advancing, from left to right. Two chainaxes, one in each hand. Right hand going for an overhead chop, the other drawn back against his torso for a sideswipe (because it's Angron, he can't possibly be blocking!). High collar. White shoulder plates. Dreadlock-like neural-implants. Very angry. Link-chain cloak with a few skulls attached...

He is a good bit bigger than a 'normal' marine. 

http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.net/showthread.php?t=24329

Basics
Three books planned - SO FAR. Could be others.

Primarchs and rules for the legions will be covered.

Volume 1 - "BETRAYAL"

Covers the opening of the Heresy, the Dropsite Massacre, the Traitor Legions, space combat in Istvaan, and Primarch models for Angron, Mortarion and Fulgrim.

Youtube video here

Legions shown in artwork are:

Emperor's Children
Death Guard
Sons of Horus
World Eaters

Three Primarch's planned are:
Angron
Mortarion
Fulgrim

Also, murmurs of a Fellblade...
Out in time for Gamesday UK 2012
Described as a "BIG Book"

Basically, on the first year I decide to go to games day I am gonna be bankrupted....


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Urh, so no loyalists...why are the loyalist always under presented in relation to the heresy?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Urh, so no loyalists...why are the loyalist always under presented in relation to the heresy?


Well there will be, at Istvann III half of traitor legions were still loyal, so essentially you should get loyalist and traitor elements of all the legions mentioned for this book. So you'll get Garro as well as Lucius, in fact, Lucius was loyal to begin with...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm, I guess although it'll be weird as they should technically have the same rules as each other apart from the characters


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not so;

Thousand Sons famously disobeyed the Emperor over the use of their Psychics
Space Wolves used psychics who used "Fenris" to power their abilities
Blood Angels had Wardens (Chaplains in all but name, prior to their induction by the Word Bearers), and Sanguinary Guard. They didnt bother to induct the Word Bearers Chaplains as they had Wardens
Salamanders have Flamer Squads

We await to see exactly how the White Scars, Night Lords, World Eaters, Imperial Fists, Death Guard, Iron Hands, and Iron Warriors differ.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

There won't be many differences between the forces in the first book though. Maybe the traitor Emporer's Children will have access to sonic weaponry, and maybe the traitors will also have some daemons, but at Istvaan III both sides were essentially the same, with the same equipment and battle doctrine... we shall see I guess, only 20 odd days to go and I can't wait!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not to mention, FW can pretty much do as they like and are a pretty inventive bunch.They can do the known differences between legions, but also mechanicus and imperial army and navy, plus loads of stuff that they can simply invent, They could do a model for Jeff the tea boy and dogsbody if they feel like it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, for the drop zone - Iron Hands were almost exclusively Morlocks - so First Company Veterans all over, possibly Terminators/Veteran Squads and Dreadnought Talons as Troops.
Salamanders, as said, Flamer squads.
Raven Wing - following the Initial Massacre, I believe it was around 6,000 or so that Survived, they then went all sneaky for 100 days, and harried the REMF's and supply lines - Infiltrate, Outflank, etc. They might include Scout Armoured troops to represent cut down/unreplaced armour, which so far has remained undisclosed during the Heresy.

As for the first books - 

Death Guard - renowned for slow and heavy infantry assaults using bolters and man portable heavy weapons rather than transports and armoured support - this might result in the lack of the rumoured Vehicle Squadrons and/or Transported Tacticals available as Fast Attack, no transports for troops. I don't think there's a recorded piece either over Death Guard Jump pack assault marines - I think these may be removed - if included purely for Vanguard Vets otherwise JP-less AM in transports as FA.
World Eaters - I think it's fair to say JP-Less Assault Marines as troops.
Emperor's Children - did they have Sonic Weaponry? I know Eidolon had a 'Doom Siren' type attack during the subjugation, but were Blastmasters readily available? Maybe as a Heavy Support option. I must admit, regardless of the rules, a Sonic Predator/Land Raider would look pretty damn awesome.
Sons of Horus - there is nothing that actually sets these Astartes out as different. Possibly just large squads of troops (20 man SM Blobs), but like UM now, these I think were considered the typeset from which the rest of the Legions adapated their tactics off. 

Considering that the 3 primary Heresy Books were about the Sons of Horus, we have so little information about them (outside of the mournival and lodges), regarding infrastructure, as opposed to the later books which expand upon Organization - such as Blood Angels, Alpha Legion, etc.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The rumours and sighted art suggests the only legions in the first book are:
Emperor's Children
Death Guard
Sons of Horus
World Eaters

so no Salamanders, no Iron Warriors and no Raven Guard. 

I agree the difference between the actual legions will differ, but the difference between traitor and heretic factions of those legions will be pretty much the same.

But as Bits says, FW can, and do, do what they like, and I hope they find a way to spice things up. And the only difference I spotted so far re-reading Galaxy in Flames is the Emporer's Children beginning to use sonic weaponry and manipulate thier genetics

As for Death Guard not having jump infintry, check out HH: Collected Visions. There is an awesome (in my opinion) piece showing a Death Guard assault squad coming in to land. That painting alone nearly made me start a Death Guard army (not to mention my initials are DG :wink

i'll be buying the book and miniatures no matter as I just can't get enough of HH.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Some new bits...

http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/betrayal-horus-heresy-book-1-details.html

Answers a few of the questions we were debating (if true anyway)

Each legion gets a unique special rule for all space marines. 

Each Legion is getting a unique elites option. 

HQs get some unique wargear based on legion as well. 

Betrayal has the legion rules for Luna wolves, death guard, emperor's children and world eaters 

later in the series to keep it fresh, there will be additional wargear and options for traitor legions in the form of mutations and gifts as well as a rules for using daemons as allies, and similar ally intended lists for sisters of silence and Custodes though nothing will stop you from using these lists as pure armies save that they are not fully fleshed out.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm, I hope the special elites for Imperial Fists ain't just boarding marines.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I just sent an email to FW and got pretty much an instant response:

Hi, 
I know you can usually pre-order FW items to collect at events. This is a long shot but I have read the rumours about the Horus Heresy book being available at Games Day and wondered if it is possible to pre-order a copy of that?
regards,
Dave

Hi,
Thank you for your email. The first book in our Horus Heresy series of books will be available to buy at Games Day. However, as with all our new releases, these will be sold on a first come, first serve basis and will not be available to reserve.
Please note that even if we sell out of the book on the day, you can place an order for it at the event to be shipped to your home address and there are no shipping and handling charges on these orders.

Regards
Forge World

I will litterally be queuing outside the NEC at 8am on the 22nd. Look out for the guy in the sleeping bag...


----------



## Bclion (Feb 20, 2010)

TheReverend, 
All I could think of when reading your post is the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy. "We English know how to Que!" To funny.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fancy getting 2 Rev?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Fancy getting 2 Rev?


Would love too, but I think my GF is gonna go nuts at me for spending 'our' money on one...


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Tidbit in the FW newsletter:


> Horus Heresy Book I: Betrayal
> For those of you champing at the bit to find out more about our forthcoming and hotly anticipated Horus Heresy book and models, fear not! From next week onwards we’ll be bringing you a veritable feast of information, so stay tuned to the newsletters and our YouTube channel…


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

xenobiotic said:


> Tidbit in the FW newsletter:


Thanks for sharing that, it makes me feel even more like a kid the night before christmas!!!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Tidbit in today's "Blogpost" on gw:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=4200016&_requestid=1626189


> Until then, check back tomorrow because we've got not one, but two videos to show you – one from the Black Library and one from Forge World and both are about the Horus Heresy.


Hopefully someone will remember to put the links to the videos in here tomorrow


----------

